# non pressurized winged cap



## desertdave (Nov 26, 2012)

I am sure this has been an issue for a few folks. The non pressurized winged radiator cap. Is there a mod for a pressurized one, or would one have to bite the bullet and spend the 30-40 bucks for the real deal....Thanks to all in this forum.

Dave


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

The only ones I have found are pressurized, but they are in that range. I thought about buying a new one for mine since it has been painted so many times, but decided to stick with it.

Of course, I will be adding a temp gauge to mine in the next few weeks.......


----------

